# 52 Columbia



## mrg (Aug 1, 2020)

Ended up with this 52 Columbia in a parts pile, somebody parted for the chrome parts ( crank, struts and some of the cleanest cad hardware I've ever seen still there ) and couldn't bring myself to part the rest so made a beach cruiser for my daughter to ride tomorrow on the CC ride and probably end up in the FS section after! Damm why don't I find boys in this condition!


----------



## Big Moe (Aug 1, 2020)

Nice, I've got one of those. But men's version. No og paint though.


----------



## the tinker (Aug 2, 2020)

Look at the condition of those original pedals!  Awesome!


----------



## vincev (Aug 2, 2020)

the tinker said:


> Look at the condition of those original pedals!  Awesome!



When did reflector pedals start showing up on bikes ? I have one old bike with a pair of these.Are they really original ?


----------



## mrg (Aug 2, 2020)

Pedals, seat, tires, grips & chain are new along with newer aluminum rims.


----------



## the tinker (Aug 2, 2020)

NO NO NO!  Tell me it's not so! I thought that bike new!


----------



## mrg (Aug 6, 2020)

On the road again!, both these were rescued from a parter’s pile!


----------



## mrg (Aug 16, 2020)

Forgot I had this hanging way back in the garage ( boys Columbia ) and could have used the girl hardware to build it but think the girls will stay the way it is and will offer to sell the boys frame to the girls buyer to make a pair of cruisers.


----------

